# 2006 F250 6.0 died?????



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Pulled up to the fuel pump got fuel and truck would not start. Checked oil level, pulled upper fuel filter and checked to see if it was getting fuel and it was. No check engine light. Any ideas?
2006 F250 6.0


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

High pressure oil pump?


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

See if it starts when it cools down. If so, probably a high pressure leak.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Both the above guess are likely causes with the high pressure oil leak on of the stand pipes being my guess.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure if the Cam Sensor would throw the CEL but it would definitely present the problem you describe.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

HPOP would be my first guess, cam sensor will cause the CEL to show on my 05' 6.0. If it restarted by now, you have your answer.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

STC fitting in the HPOP system is my best guess.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

wakeupluis said:


> STC fitting in the HPOP system is my best guess.


^x2. I didn't think about that. My STC blew waiting on kids in line at school, then we had the whole car-rider system blocked in the pouring rain. Which is cool because my wife works for the school district. :headknock:headknock


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will check the hpos when I get to the house. I let it cool over night and no taco.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

And when I crank on it it shows oil pressure


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Post up over on thedieselstop.com tons of people in the know over there. I have a 2002 7.3 and every time I have had an issue over the years they walk me through diagnosing it as well as fixing it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

could be the FICM if it cranks when cold then could be dummy plugs.


If it still does not crank in the morning then unhook both batteries and let it sit for at least five minutes. At times this will reset the FICM enough to crank but does not fix the problem. Now you know why 6.0 owners leave there trucks running when they fill up


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

SHARKTEETH said:


> And when I crank on it it shows oil pressure


How are you reading oil pressure? You need a scan tool to read Injection control pressure (ICP) in order to diagnose. The truck needs to see at least 500psi to start anything less than that the truck will not start.

IF you do have a scan tool what ICP pressure are you seeing?

How many miles are on your truck? HPOP typically go out between 200k-300k from my experence.

There is also an ICP sensor on the right valve cover. You can unplug it and if your truck then starts the sensor is bad. By unpluging it the computer goes into a default strategy. This sensor being bad can trick the truck into thinking it has enough oil pressure fire injectors but in reality it does not.

My bet is still a high pressure oil issue.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Just oil pressure gauge on dash


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

SHARKTEETH said:


> Just oil pressure gauge on dash


Need to read ICP pressure. The oil pressure gauge on dash is for the engine oil pump not the high pressure oil pump.

You can get a scanguage(that's the brand)at most autoparts stores for around $160. Look up ford 6.0 scan gauge codes and program it to read ICP. This unit can read anything as long as you have the codes

I have had one of these and it has been absolutely nessary for diagnosing problems. On my truck One of the problems was a HPOP failure and I saw it coming before it left me stranded.

Do check the other things I listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*6.0*



Jolly Roger said:


> could be the FICM if it cranks when cold then could be dummy plugs.
> 
> If it still does not crank in the morning then unhook both batteries and let it sit for at least five minutes. At times this will reset the FICM enough to crank but does not fix the problem. Now you know why 6.0 owners leave there trucks running when they fill up


It could be the ficm are you getting any codes for injectors? we need to read the voltage on your ficm with scan tool. I own Seek Electronics we rebuild ficms have done several for 2coolers if you have any questions call me if you dont have access to scan tool i can tell you how to test with a multi meter.

Allan
832-638-1295


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Its nuts to have 800-4,000 psi for oiling.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok it's in a mom and pop shop right now. They put the computer on it and said it shows a code for can position sensor and ipc? I told them to replace the cam sensor. Hope it works.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Didn't work


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

cam sensor is a 7.3 problem, not 6.0


powerstroke magic would be a better choice


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you unplug the ICP sensor on the right valve cover and try to start it?

They need to check ICP pressure and see if it is in range. FYI you will not get a code for ICP issues such as bad HPOP or leaking STC fittings.

You need to take it to a shop that works on 6.0's. Proper diagnoses and know how will save you a fortune. Power Stroke Magic as recommended above would be a great choice.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm located in coldspring, anyone recommend a shop closer?


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you unplug the ICP sensor on the passenger side valve cover and try to start it?

A bad ICP sensor will show a code and will cause the truck not to start. 

TRY THIS and hope it's your problem.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

No didn't try that yet. When I get off today I will give it a shot.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

If it doesn't start with IPC unplugged have someone scan it and check the FICM voltage when cranking. It MUST be at least 45 volts!!! If not suspect FICM. If it has proper voltage remove the injector pressure regulator and go buy brass fittings to allow you to put shop air into the hole where regulator goes. If the problem is in the HPOP you will hear air escaping and then you have found the problem. It is not that hard. Just take a can of patience.:texasflag


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, unplugged the sensor won't start. Scanned it and brings up code 2285 injector control pressure sensor ck t low???


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

The code may be sensing the sensor not there but the computer will default and start without it if it was the issue. That sensor appears to be good. 

At this point you need to get you need to check Injection Control Pressure(ICP). IF it is low (<500psi) you also need to look what what the Injection Pressure Regulator (IPR) valve is doing. If you have a HPO leak the IPR will show wide open (80% range) and your truck will not be building the required pressure to start due to either STC leak or HPOP problem.

If you find from the above test it is a HPO leak you will need to then figure out if is the STC fittings or HPOP failure. You can pressure up with shop air (need proper fittings) at the ICP port. You will be able to hear the air leak where the issue is. FYI the STC fittings blowing an O-Ring were a common problem. The new parts are much better. The HPOP oil pump should be good 200k-300k or more. 

You also need to scan for values FICM as if it is bad will cause a no start. 

Whatever it is you want to prove for a fact by running diagnostics before the wrench is turned. If the shop you have it at has not done the above you are the wrong shop for the job. That is why taking to a shop that specializes in 6.0's is so important.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

High pressure oil pump is out. 152 miles. Ford said $2341.70 to fix it. they are getting the paperwork for my new truck ready for delivery first thing in the morning.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

An expensive HPOP!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

pipeliner345 said:


> An expensive HPOP!


That's nothing compared to the cost to replace the HPFP on the Ford 6.7.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> That's nothing compared to the cost to replace the HPFP on the Ford 6.7.


That's right!


----------

